# '84-'85 Simplicity 4211 stalling



## Slim Jim

Just bought a 4211 this weekend knowing it was stalling regularly. The seller said there might be water in the gas so we tried some dry gas and that seemed to clear up the issue for about 10 minutes, then it stalled again. So we drained the gas tank completely and filled it up with new gas. Again, the mower ran fine for a few minutes and stalled again. Situation is worse when the mower is engaged. 

I'm focused on the carb now. And from what I've read, and from what I've been told, the float might be stuck. Thoughts? Can anyone recommend a site where I can buy a carb rebuild kit for this model?

Also, I can probably find this in the online manual, but does anyone know the best spark plug to use with this tractor?

Any and all advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Jetblack1525

First, i would tear the carb down and sock the carb parts in cleaner, (not sure of what types) then put it back together. If that doesn't work. then look into a rebuild kit


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

drain the water out of the carb and the fuel filter may have water in it too. Water is more dense than gas so it tends to get into places and remain there until you drain it out. Buy a new float bowl gasket after you take it off, and maybe purchase a new needle and seat. Provide your local dealer with the Briggs or whatever brand's model, type and spec number, and they should have no problem getting you the part.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

BTW slim Jim welcome to Tractor Forum, please tell your friends about us!!!

Ben
Moderator


----------



## Slim Jim

Thanks for all the advice, guys. We cleaned out the carb which showed some corrosion (water in the gas?) and tweaked the main carb jet. I also replaced the float since I'd already bought one and installed a new spark plug. Seems to be running well. Thanks again!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

no problem Jim, good to hear it worked, must feel good


----------

